

Singapore Math Adopted in More U.S. Schools - tokenadult
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/10/01/education/01math.html

======
tokenadult
I've used the Singapore Math materials for homeschooling my four children.
(The oldest is off to university as a computer science major.) The article
describes the program as being slower to progress through concepts than most
United States programs, but that is true only at the very beginning. By third
grade, the Singapore curriculum generally is more advanced in its expectations
than most curriculums used in the United States, and laying a good foundation
ultimately means much better success at algebra in seventh grade.

